# Two young blonde sisters need home together



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

This is why I kept my mouth shut on the other thread about breeding...


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I know. I'm just hoping these sweeties can stay together!


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

They look so sweet! I hope they can stay together. Somehow, I don't think my household (or my allergies) could handle *3* 8 month old goldens!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Not without a large bottle of Xanax for ALL the humans...


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Maybe not. I know of a dog-experienced couple in their 30s who just got married. They're buying puppies for each other as wedding gifts. That wouldn't be a bad scenario. If these pups were to be a couple's focus, they'd probably be spoiled rotten.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Aw, they're so cute! I swear if I could take in every helpless animal in the world, I would...lol. I need to buy a big farm or something.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

There was a Animal Cops Houston on last week where a lady tried to do just that! 

She had over 800 dogs and something like 300 cats....the law told her...ummm....this is just not going to work!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah, I suppose it is illegal ... I know one guy who has over 1000 bunnies on his farm lol. BUNNIES!! I love bunnies...lol.

I hope someone takes both dogs so they can stay together!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

1000 bunnies? OMG won't be long till it is 3000. 

Hey at least in theory you can eat bunnies...and don't go there about dogs. 

Brandy's Mom--if you know these folks tell them to get the dogs on Dogster--put adoptable in the name so they get lots of hits.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I'll mention it to them, thanks!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

They sure are beautiful dogs.... I've already been informed that I can't even think about helping.... :lol:

I hope they can have as happy an ending as Cosmo is getting, though.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

I so wish some of these dogs were closer to me. I would adopt a young golden in a heart beat, but all of the rescues around here have very few goldens.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Using Dogster is a GREAT idea and it will be helpful and also lots of responses...goood luck!!!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Woody has had like 800 views...Julie....150. 

Just make sure you put adoptable in the name. In fact if they are ambitious they can put all their dogs on there--will all be linked. 

It is free--can't hurt.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

*Happy Ending To This Story!!!*

Adoption Day 12/2/06










Sugar and Cream with their new Golden Brother, Stormy, and her new Mom & Dad

I actually got to meet the sisters, I loved them!!! I am so happy for them!!

Sugar and Cream were rescued from Jefferson Parrish, LA. They are about 8 months old and are bundles of high spirited fun who couldn't slow down enough to pose for pictures. Obviously sisters, they are both very blond and look exactly alike. Sadly, Sugar came to us with her left front leg amputated, probably as the result of an accident. The lack of leg doesn't slow her down at all. They are both very healthy, heartworm negative, spayed and current on vaccinations. They have been microchipped. 
More details coming soon on Sugar & Cream!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks so much for letting us know!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks, Princess Bella. I posted on another thread that they'd been adopted but forgot to update this one! 

By the way, have you considered doing volunteer work for either group? I know Golden Beginnings is looking for people right now to help with a number of tasks not just fostering.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

Brandy's Mom said:


> Thanks, Princess Bella. I posted on another thread that they'd been adopted but forgot to update this one!
> 
> By the way, have you considered doing volunteer work for either group? I know Golden Beginnings is looking for people right now to help with a number of tasks not just fostering.



Me volunteer ? what would I do ??


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Here are some things they are looking for help with talking to prospective adopters. They need people to help out a public event, transport dogs or raise funds. They are looking for people willing to donate goods or services because of the type of work they do. They need peole willing to help by takiing dogs from the foster families during vacations and holidays. They also need help with the newsletter. 

PM me and I'll give you the e-mail for the person who is coordinating the volunteer drive.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Yeah, I suppose it is illegal ... I know one guy who has over 1000 bunnies on his farm lol. BUNNIES!! I love bunnies...lol.
> 
> I hope someone takes both dogs so they can stay together!


I have a simple question here... "How many legs did this guys bunnies have?"
Not like a two legged bunny that walks upright e.i. as in Bug's Bunny "Ahhh!... What's up doc?"
:wavey:


----------

